# Defraging a Devils Finger



## malachy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi guys could you help me by giving a complete breakdown of defragging this coral as it is getting too big for the tank and do not want to be parted from him. Thankyou


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

fragging leather coral - YouTube

All you need to know. Much easier to watch a video, than it is for me to explain. Good luck, its a piece of cake.


----------



## Saltwaterstan (Feb 17, 2012)

One of the easier corals to frag  The videos tell it all...Good Luck!


----------

